# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Novas Tunze

## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Alguem ja conhecia estas novas tunze regulaveis a nivel de direçao?

http://www.e-aquario.com/product_inf...oducts_id=2299

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Não conhecia!!! Mas digo-te que parecem muito boas! Se o tamanho é mesmo o anúnciado então estamos perante uma revolução!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Parece que foram lançadas na Interzoo.

O facto de serem mais pequenas e direccionáveis é de facto uma pequena revolução no conceito das STREAM, uma vez que a nível de consumo de energia continuam muito boas. 

Só é pena é não terem feito modelos com mais débito que os 5.500 l/h  :Coradoeolhos:  

http://www.tunze.com/fileadmin/downl...interzooen.pdf

Cumps
DC

ps: Quem é que vai ser o primeiro a comprar uma ???  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  Quero vê-las em funcionamento  :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Já as vi e não comprei por só em Setembro estão disponíveis.
São realmente uma opção para aquários mais pequenos e existe uma com fluxo variável enquanto as outras é fixo, outra opção é para eliminar pontos com circulação morta.
Assim que tiverem disponíveis vou ver se compro.  :Whistle: 
Se o magnético as segurar no meu aquário  (vidro 10+10  :Frown:  )

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Estou literalmente supreendido com essa imagem das novas tunze se já era um adepto dessas bombas a partir de agora se as imagens ilustram a realidade só me resta agradecer a tunze pelo seu trabalho.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

Essas bombas são para aquário de dimensões menores como nanos e afins. Estou a pensar comprar também um par para o meu reef de 200l.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Como é possivel a afirmação que as bombas são para nanos e afins, quando elas tem um débito até 5.500 l/hora?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

A informação que o fabricante colocou na feira, era que as bombas eram para o máximo aquários com 500 litros. Quanto mais fraca é a bomba menos litros pode ter o aquário.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Correcto. Eu também li nas especificações da bomba que se destinavam a nanos. Mas um aqua com 500 litros não é própriamente um nano!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Correcto. Eu também li nas especificações da bomba que se destinavam a nanos. Mas um aqua com 500 litros não é própriamente um nano!


Boas,

Sim, o que dizem é que as de 5500 l/h (penso que sejam as mais potentes) dão para aquários até 500l...mas existem modelos de 2500 l/h.
E é de referir também que o fluxo deste tipo de bombas é um fluxo disperso, o que não é propriamente a mesma coisa que o fluxo mais comum (tipo jacto). O deste tipo de bombas é mais fraco, mas movimenta uma area maior.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Caro Ricardo:
Não é isso que diz na página de especificações da bomba 6055.
Diz que este modelo tem fluxo variável que vai de 1.00 a 5.500 l/hora.
Portanto depreendo que é a mesma bomba (6055) que tem este débito de 1.00 até 5.500 l/h.
Corrijam-me e indiquem-me site com outras especificações.

Preço 155 euros

----------


## José Pereira

Boas
Eu ainda não as conhecia,mas parecem ser  :Pracima:  
Sou um adepto da tunze,aqui vai os meus parabens para eles :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Tenho de retificar em parte o que tenho dito.

Seguindo as indicações do Duarte Conceição, verifiquei o seguinte:

Existem 3 modelos:

a 6025 com um débito fixo de 2.500 l/h - 46 €
a 6045 com um débito fixo de 4.500 l/h - 72 €
e então sim, aquela que tenho referido, a 6055 com um débito regulável de 1.000 a 5.500 l/h. - 151 €

O seu a seu dono.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Há a 6025, que é para aquários de 40 a 200L, e faz 2500 l/h.
Há a 6045, que é para aquários de 100 a 200L, e faz 4500 l/h.
E há a 6055, que é para aquários de 40 a 500L, e faz de 1000 a 5500 l/h.

O que é que não diz na página de especificações???  :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Quando estava a escrever...fiz uma pausa (lol)...e tu antecipaste-te.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Vi-as em Nuremberg,fiquei absolutamente fascinado pois vi as de menor débito a funcionar em pequenos aquários em forma de globo com os novos ímans circulares  que permitem a sua deslocação em aquários até deste tipo.Agora em vidros 10+10  ...não me parece.Aguardemos...Setembro não tarda!
Cumps
Carlos Gião

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Carlos

Exacto, também as vi na Interzoo 2006 e acho difícil conseguir segura-las por íman talvez exista outra maneira.

----------


## António Frazão

Alguem me pode explicar a mim que nunca vi como funciona o multicontrolador nem percebo muito bem para que serve? estas bombas dá para serem ligadas a algum multicontrolador? Estou a pensar comprar uma ou duas para o meu novo aquario de 220l.
obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Alguem me pode explicar a mim que nunca vi como funciona o multicontrolador nem percebo muito bem para que serve? estas bombas dá para serem ligadas a algum multicontrolador? Estou a pensar comprar uma ou duas para o meu novo aquario de 220l.
> obrigado


Boas,

Destas novas stream, apenas a 6055 dá para ligar a um multicontrolador. 
Este faz variar a potência da bomba dentro dos limites referidos para a mesma. Tem funções para parar, ou colocar no minimo (não sei ao certo), para alimentar o aqua, por exemplo. Dá para ligar a mais que uma bomba...e com mais detalhes só quem usa de pode ajudar melhor que eu  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## António Frazão

Obrigado pela Explicação elucidativa, já fiquei a perceber melhor.
Fico a espera de mais explicações.
cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá António,

O multicontrolador serve para criar correntes desodenadas no aquário, ligando e desligando alternadamente e variando o fluxo das várias stream electrónicas ligadas a ele. Contém também uma célula fotoeléctrica que faz com que durante o período nocturno as correntes sejam mais fracas ficando as bombas a trabalhar no seu débito mais fraco (30%). Se estás a planear utilizar apenas 2 bombas no teu aquário de 220l então podes também optar pelo single controller que é em tudo semelhante ao multicontrolador só que o pulsar das bombas é feito em simultâneo e não alternadamente. Também podes ligar a este a mesma célula fotoeléctrica comprada à parte.

Abraço

----------

